# adult male(pic heavy)



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

here he is. 4 foot. feels to be around 20 or so pounds but i dont have a scale so i have no clue. towards the end those last few pics.. thats where i found him sleeping one morning lol. a pretty ghetto setup as you can see. that cardbord ramp is laying on top of river rock(to form the slope)


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 26, 2011)

lol i love the last two


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

lol i was laughing when i woke up to find him like that


----------



## reptastic (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol at that last pic, " no more pics, please", idk if its just me but he looks A bit thin for a 4' extreme male, but handsome none the lest


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 27, 2011)

very handsome and He looks like with a good diet you will be able to bulk him up a bit. What kind of an enclsoure is that or is that his old one?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 27, 2011)

I noticed he is a bit thin too. Previous owner fed him only one rodent per week i think :/ he's still extremely heavy though so he will be fine. That's a temporary 7x2x2 glass cage


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 27, 2011)

He will be fine he looks very healthy and has such a beautiful sheen to his skin. My extreme is a bit behind on the growth chart. I feed my 4 foot tegu about 18 mice a week. He may have gone through a weird growth spurt where he got long but still is going to fill out. His tail is nice and fat so he certainly was not being starved. Don't you just want to squeeze those jowels I love rubing tonka's Ian't wait for chevy to get his.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 27, 2011)

yes lol i love the jowels  and yeah i cant even get my hand all the way around the tail base lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking good! He should make some beautiful babies. Good luck!


----------



## ragnew (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice looking male!!!  These guys are awesome!


----------

